# denon 4311 malfunction



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, there Shaksters!
Been a while since I was busy hometheater building! It is getting completed and while I was dreaming of setting it up nice and proper, my Denon 4311 ( 5months old ) developed trouble.See it starts with power on but there is no output from the receiver.When I connect with my Sony Tv ( lcd 46" ), there is no picture or the setup menu does not show up with the Denon logo. But the display on the receiver shows the selected player etc but no output.It was working ok even the night before.
I have had problems with the update thro net earlier ( I have had a thread on it earlier but not much help or solution. The suggested ones tried, failed)
I tried resetting the Denon but no result. Any help? The Denon in India and South India is not well organized nor helpful when contacted:gulp::blink:
Thanks folks for reading this far:wave:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like youve exhausted all I would have done, since its only 5 months old its still under warranty right?


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for quick response.Yes, I guess there's a warranty but since I got this from a guy who got it from Singapore, there are no bill or warranty that accompanied the set.Is there any way I can contact Denon Japan with my av receiver's model number or numbers written on the chassis? So they can know and track the purchase date or details such as warranty eligibility.Say like when I lost the bill or warranty! Any idea on that or Denon contact email id where I can give details on my av receiver.Or any online troubleshooting?
Thanks again


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am afraid if it was purchased from someone who purchased it in another Country, the AVR will not be covered under the Manufacturers Warranty as they can derive from the Serial Number where the AVR came from usually.
Moreover, most warranties are not transferable. It is the not being purchased new in India that will be most problematic as Denon tries to look out for their Distributors in each Country by not honoring the Warranty of those purchased out of the area. Never hurts to try, but I am afraid that Denon will most likely not honor the Warranty unless you went to Singapore. Do not think calling Denon Japan would help, but might not hurt.
J


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am afraid if it was purchased from someone who purchased it in another Country, the AVR will not be covered under the Manufacturers Warranty as they can derive from the Serial Number where the AVR came from usually.
> Moreover, most warranties are not transferable. It is the not being purchased new in India that will be most problematic as Denon tries to look out for their Distributors in each Country by not honoring the Warranty of those purchased out of the area. Never hurts to try, but I am afraid that Denon will most likely not honor the Warranty unless you went to Singapore. Do not think calling Denon Japan would help, but might not hurt.
> J


Hi, J.J
Yeah I guess what you say makes a lot of sense as to where I stand now
Atleast if Denon India offers to service it I don't mind paying for it. But the distributor says no to service even at my cost. It is not a good trend for Denon products. Narrows their credibility as those who travel worldwide and take their gears with them. Don't know how to make Denon see this in addition to you
Thank for your pointers.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

venkataraman manu said:


> Hi, J.J
> Yeah I guess what you say makes a lot of sense as to where I stand now
> Atleast if Denon India offers to service it I don't mind paying for it. But the distributor says no to service even at my cost. It is not a good trend for Denon products. Narrows their credibility as those who travel worldwide and take their gears with them. Don't know how to make Denon see this in addition to you
> Thank for your pointers.


On the topic of malfunction my Denon 4311(one year old) overheats and the receiver on green turns to red. The amp stops as the red light blinks. Just normal use at normal volume. Any help?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it a ventilation problem? If so, these fans work well and are very quiet:

http://www.buyextras.com/cocofanki14q.html


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> Is it a ventilation problem? If so, these fans work well and are very quiet:
> 
> http://www.buyextras.com/cocofanki14q.html


Thanks for the reply, the fans work well at a certain point in heat temperature.only doubt is when I raise the volume a bit more it so happened that it shut- off the receiver with the red round blinking.It did not happen again.:wave::wave:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I doubt its a cooling problem but you can test with out having to buy fans. Just use a household fan like your typical vornado or lasko blower.




Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am afraid if it was purchased from someone who purchased it in another Country, the AVR will not be covered under the Manufacturers Warranty as they can derive from the Serial Number where the AVR came from usually.
> Moreover, most warranties are not transferable. It is the not being purchased new in India that will be most problematic as Denon tries to look out for their Distributors in each Country by not honoring the Warranty of those purchased out of the area. Never hurts to try, but I am afraid that Denon will most likely not honor the Warranty unless you went to Singapore. Do not think calling Denon Japan would help, but might not hurt.
> J



Something suggests to me that he does not live in America or Europe. He seems to be describing a problem with his DSP, Logic Boards, and/or a firmware issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

8086 said:


> I doubt its a cooling problem but you can test with out having to buy fans. Just use a household fan like your typical vornado or lasko blower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glenn,
The OP made that quite clear in regards to living in Asia. Hopefully, there will be a way to get the AVR serviced.
Best,
J


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Well the problem did not recur. I changed my Denon and got myself a Pio LX 86. Just getting thro the initial hics?. Has stronger sonic than the D4311
Manu


----------

